# Holiday booked



## DH59 (Feb 23, 2010)

Hi all,

Following our failed attempt a couple of years ago (if you can cast your minds back that far) to come over to live, when hubby did not get the job he applied for, we have now decided to come over for a little break and we fly over next Friday 27th for 10 nights.

It will be our 30th anniversary while we are there, so it's also a bit of a celebration as well as a well-earned break.

We are both still unemployed, but I have started my photography business with a bit more determination, and hubby is now a fully-fledged picture framer.

Hopefully we are meeting up with fellow Barnsley-ite Geraldine while we are there, so we can get a picture of what it's like, should we decide to have another go at moving there.

Really looking forward to coming over. Hubby came over for his interview, but I haven't been for about 15 years.


----------



## Kalimera (Oct 19, 2011)

Have a good time


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Have a great time.
Maybe Geraldine could arrange a meet up for all of us Yorkies


----------



## DH59 (Feb 23, 2010)

I suppose that's a possibility. We haven't arranged an actual meeting day yet.

We're staying in Paphos, but will hire a car so we will be able to get around for some of the time.


----------



## Geraldine (Jan 3, 2009)

Veronica said:


> Have a great time.
> Maybe Geraldine could arrange a meet up for all of us Yorkies


What a good idea!!, would you prefer a lunchtime or evening meet, a weekday or weekend, food, no food ??

C'mon lets have some feedback and I'll get my thinking cap on!!! :help:


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Geraldine said:


> What a good idea!!, would you prefer a lunchtime or evening meet, a weekday or weekend, food, no food ??
> 
> C'mon lets have some feedback and I'll get my thinking cap on!!! :help:


Lunchtimes tend to be better at this time of year. Its gets flippin cold at nights
other than that anything goes


----------



## Geraldine (Jan 3, 2009)

Veronica said:


> Lunchtimes tend to be better at this time of year. Its gets flippin cold at nights
> other than that anything goes


You and Dennis know the area better than me, I'm a new 'girl' on the block. 

What about the harbour area ?, but had coffees down there that were dire. 

Or Yiannis at Mandria in the village square?? 

Or a bar on Tomb of the Kings?? 

Say Wednesday 1st February?? 12.30......somewhere!!


----------



## DH59 (Feb 23, 2010)

Lunch on Wednesday 1st sounds good to us.

Our apartments are near Tomb of the Kings, but we should be able to get into the centre easily enough. We have been to Paphos before, but only for day trips, but we know where the harbour is. We're happy with any suggestions, as you obviously know the place better than we do.

Geraldine, I will email you my mobile number, just in case of any problems.

Really looking forward to this.


----------



## Geraldine (Jan 3, 2009)

DH59 said:


> Lunch on Wednesday 1st sounds good to us.
> 
> Our apartments are near Tomb of the Kings, but we should be able to get into the centre easily enough. We have been to Paphos before, but only for day trips, but we know where the harbour is. We're happy with any suggestions, as you obviously know the place better than we do.
> 
> ...


Great, now we need a venue. :clap2: 

Veronica :confused2:


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Geraldine said:


> Great, now we need a venue. :clap2:
> 
> Veronica :confused2:


Definitely not the Harbour area. You need a mortgage to get a decent cup of coffee there
Tea for two on tomb of the kings does very reasonably priced lunches and its clean and friendly. Has a good indoor rea if its too cold to sit outside.
Or if you prefer something more traditional Mandria square would be fine with us. 
Any other suggestions wlecome


----------



## Geraldine (Jan 3, 2009)

Veronica said:


> Definitely not the Harbour area. You need a mortgage to get a decent cup of coffee there
> Tea for two on tomb of the kings does very reasonably priced lunches and its clean and friendly. Has a good indoor rea if its too cold to sit outside.
> Or if you prefer something more traditional Mandria square would be fine with us.
> Any other suggestions wlecome


I was going to suggest Tea for Two!!, I always meet a friend in the one in the town when she comes into Paphos.

Shall we say Tea for Two on T of the K Road then, Wednesday 1st at 12.30pm?

Looking forward to seeing you all, any other Tykes from Gods own county are welcome.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Sounds good to me. Dennis seems happy with that too


----------



## terry&jane (Jan 14, 2009)

*First post from a newbie*



Geraldine said:


> I was going to suggest Tea for Two!!, I always meet a friend in the one in the town when she comes into Paphos.
> 
> Shall we say Tea for Two on T of the K Road then, Wednesday 1st at 12.30pm?
> 
> Looking forward to seeing you all, any other Tykes from Gods own county are welcome.


This is my first post on the forum,but I am sure I have ready every previous post and gained an enormous amount of information.Excitement is mounting as all is arranged and we fly out tomorrow (Sunday 22nd). Renting in Secret Valley for 12 months and take it from there. We are both retired and looking forward to our new life.
As 2 Tykes we would love to meet up with you on 2nd Feb,if this is O.K. Would love to put a face to all the names I have come across during my trauls on the forum.
Look forward to meeting everyone

Terry & Jane.


----------



## Geraldine (Jan 3, 2009)

terry&jane said:


> This is my first post on the forum,but I am sure I have ready every previous post and gained an enormous amount of information.Excitement is mounting as all is arranged and we fly out tomorrow (Sunday 22nd). Renting in Secret Valley for 12 months and take it from there. We are both retired and looking forward to our new life.
> As 2 Tykes we would love to meet up with you on 2nd Feb,if this is O.K. Would love to put a face to all the names I have come across during my trauls on the forum.
> Look forward to meeting everyone
> 
> Terry & Jane.


Hi, 

Have a great flight out, I'm not too far away from Secret Valley, as the crow flies! Just make sure you come to T4T on Wednesday 1st Feb and not 2nd as your thread or you will be on your ownsome!!

Where are you from in Yorkshire?


----------



## Geraldine (Jan 3, 2009)

Geraldine said:


> Hi,
> 
> Have a great flight out, I'm not too far away from Secret Valley, as the crow flies! Just make sure you come to T4T on Wednesday 1st Feb and not 2nd as your thread or you will be on your ownsome!!
> 
> Where are you from in Yorkshire?


I'm sorry, what I should have said is welcome to the forum!


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Hi terry and Jane

Welcome to the forum.
We will look forward to meeting you on the IST Feb.
Give us a shout if you need to know where T for 2 is. There are at least 3 T for 2's so you need to make sure its one on Tombs of the Kings road you come to.


----------



## terry&jane (Jan 14, 2009)

Geraldine said:


> Hi,
> 
> Have a great flight out, I'm not too far away from Secret Valley, as the crow flies! Just make sure you come to T4T on Wednesday 1st Feb and not 2nd as your thread or you will be on your ownsome!!
> 
> Where are you from in Yorkshire?


Good job you corrected the date as we will not have internet connection for a while.
We are from Thirsk, in North Yorkshire. (The town of the vet - James Herriot)
Will see you all at T4T on 1st.Feb.


----------



## terry&jane (Jan 14, 2009)

Veronica said:


> Hi terry and Jane
> 
> Welcome to the forum.
> We will look forward to meeting you on the IST Feb.
> Give us a shout if you need to know where T for 2 is. There are at least 3 T for 2's so you need to make sure its one on Tombs of the Kings road you come to.


Thanks for the welcome Veronica. Last time we were over we were staying in Coral Bay area, so passed T4T many times on our way into Paphos.
Look forward to seeing you all.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

You are close to our neck of the woods Terry
My hubby was born in Farndale (the daffodil valley) and we lived in Kirkbymoorside when we first got together and then in Pickering. We passed through Thirsk many a time and often stopped off for fish and chips or chinese take away.


----------



## DH59 (Feb 23, 2010)

Great stuff! I have located the place on Google maps, so look forward to seeing everyone there at 12.30 on the 1st Feb.

Should we all wear a carnation or carry the Daily Telegraph, or something!!! I'm guessing there won't be many people round at this time of year though.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

DH59 said:


> Great stuff! I have located the place on Google maps, so look forward to seeing everyone there at 12.30 on the 1st Feb.
> 
> Should we all wear a carnation or carry the Daily Telegraph, or something!!! I'm guessing there won't be many people round at this time of year though.


Never mind a carnation, whats wrong with a White Rose of Yorkshire


----------



## DH59 (Feb 23, 2010)

Veronica said:


> Never mind a carnation, whats wrong with a White Rose of Yorkshire


Ey up! What a crackin' idea.


----------



## DH59 (Feb 23, 2010)

Well I was unable to get hold of a white rose, so I will be carrying a medium sized lilac handbag. Been out in the rain today and got thoroughly wet! All the forecasts I've seen are slightly different so we will have to take what comes.

Apartments could be better but they are ok for the length of time we are here. Had to change room as first one had a cigarette smell and a noise from some machine somewhere. New room has balcony overlooking sea and more space so quite pleased. Could still do with some upgrading though.

See you on Wednesday.


----------



## Geraldine (Jan 3, 2009)

DH59 said:


> Well I was unable to get hold of a white rose, so I will be carrying a medium sized lilac handbag. Been out in the rain today and got thoroughly wet! All the forecasts I've seen are slightly different so we will have to take what comes.
> 
> Apartments could be better but they are ok for the length of time we are here. Had to change room as first one had a cigarette smell and a noise from some machine somewhere. New room has balcony overlooking sea and more space so quite pleased. Could still do with some upgrading though.
> 
> See you on Wednesday.


Wish I had thought on, I was doing a garden yesterday in Pissouri and they had a lovely white rose bush full of flowers.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Geraldine said:


> Wish I had thought on, I was doing a garden yesterday in Pissouri and they had a lovely white rose bush full of flowers.


Well at least we will recognise each other Geraldine and we know to look out for a lilac bag


----------



## DH59 (Feb 23, 2010)

I spotted a white rose below our balcony today, so I might nip out and liberate it tomorrow morning! Looks a bit worse for wear though.


----------



## Geraldine (Jan 3, 2009)

DH59 said:


> I spotted a white rose below our balcony today, so I might nip out and liberate it tomorrow morning! Looks a bit worse for wear though.


Don't worry, mine is plastic. !


----------



## DH59 (Feb 23, 2010)

Geraldine said:


> Don't worry, mine is plastic. !


No greenfly on you then!!


----------



## DH59 (Feb 23, 2010)

Had a great time at our lunch meeting today. Made us very excited about the possibility of moving out here.

Thanks again for the lift into town Geraldine. We did our shopping and walked along the seafront and then headed to the bus station. I thought it was a bit odd that there weren't many people about. Turns out there was a bus strike, so not wanting to shell out a fortune for a taxi, we walked all the way back to our accommodation. Only took about fifty minutes! My feet were killing me by the time we got in.

We bought some sea bass from the supermarket, and it was delicious, albeit cooked with our limited amount of cooking equipment. It was nice to have some fish rather than meat.

Look forward to seeing Veronica and Dennis again on Friday.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

It was lovely meeting you both and also Tery and Jane.
Maybe next time we will have some more additions to the Paphos Tykes club but we'll have to make it a nice warm day next time

See you on Friday


----------



## Geraldine (Jan 3, 2009)

DH59 said:


> Had a great time at our lunch meeting today. Made us very excited about the possibility of moving out here.
> 
> Thanks again for the lift into town Geraldine. We did our shopping and walked along the seafront and then headed to the bus station. I thought it was a bit odd that there weren't many people about. Turns out there was a bus strike, so not wanting to shell out a fortune for a taxi, we walked all the way back to our accommodation. Only took about fifty minutes! My feet were killing me by the time we got in.
> 
> ...


Yes, we had a pleasant time eh? When you make a return trip, who knows, it could be a one way ticket!


----------



## DH59 (Feb 23, 2010)

Geraldine said:


> Yes, we had a pleasant time eh? When you make a return trip, who knows, it could be a one way ticket!


A one way ticket would be great!

Had a fantastic time with Veronica and Dennis today looking at three houses, one of which we would have moved in tomorrow!!

I think we are even more determined to make this happen now that we know what we can afford. The decision is whether to continue to get our businesses more established in the UK, or whether to just up-sticks and start again here.

Thank you again, Veronica and Dennis, for a wonderful time today. And I hope you managed to get your Internet sorted out.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

DH59 said:


> A one way ticket would be great!
> 
> Had a fantastic time with Veronica and Dennis today looking at three houses, one of which we would have moved in tomorrow!!
> 
> ...


Hi Diane,

We got it sorted eventually, had to get our tech guy out to do it.
Then we had to drive to Limassol for Dennis to see a doc and he has arranged for him to go into hospital next Tuesday for an Op
So I guess I get to do the driving for a while yet


----------



## Geraldine (Jan 3, 2009)

DH59 said:


> A one way ticket would be great!
> 
> Had a fantastic time with Veronica and Dennis today looking at three houses, one of which we would have moved in tomorrow!!
> 
> ...


Hi, 

Glad it went ok, knew you'd be swayed!!

If it were me I'd make the move now, life is for living and this is a fab place to live it if you can manage. :clap2:

You never know what business opportunity may arise here.

Enjoy the last couple of days, see, the sun has come out to show you what it can do and make your decision easier. !!!

Have a safe flight home and keep in touch.lane:


----------



## DH59 (Feb 23, 2010)

Well we are now on our last night. I won't be sorry to leave this apartment, but sorry to be leaving Cyprus.

Hope the operation goes well for Dennis. Enjoy the driving Veronica!

We enjoyed the sunshine that finally made an appearance and had a couple of nice trips while we had the hire car. Was a bit of a pain with the bus strike though, once we took the car back, but it was only for a couple of days. At least we had plenty of exercise!

We are going to look at our options in more detail when we get back and perhaps have another trip out sometime. I really hope we can come back soon.


----------



## RHODES4712 (Jan 29, 2012)

if you'd had a year like me and my missus last year you'd do the same as us and do everything possible to get out there. the uk has turned into a nasty place to live and beleive me i could make you cringe if you knew what had happened to my missus by a very large company in the uk run by the government. in any case i'm sure you'll do the right thing for you and when you arrive back in the uk to 3inch of snow and -6 degree temperatures maybe that will do the trick?
regards darren


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

DH59 said:


> Well we are now on our last night. I won't be sorry to leave this apartment, but sorry to be leaving Cyprus.
> 
> Hope the operation goes well for Dennis. Enjoy the driving Veronica!
> 
> ...


Have a good flight home Diane and Keith Maybe by the time you get back here the Paphos tykes club will have grown and there'll be lots more Yorkshire folks for our get togethers


----------



## DH59 (Feb 23, 2010)

I heard about the snow, but I read that it was worse in the south. Hope we're not delayed too much if there is snow in Manchester. Our flight is fairly late tomorrow night and we arrive in the early hours of Tuesday morning. Really not looking forward to being back in the UK with that weather. I was just getting used to the warmth here.


----------



## DH59 (Feb 23, 2010)

Veronica said:


> Have a good flight home Diane and Keith Maybe by the time you get back here the Paphos tykes club will have grown and there'll be lots more Yorkshire folks for our get togethers


Thank you, Veronica. And thanks again for your time and help on Friday.

Looking forward to that tykes club!


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

I vote Geraldine as chairperson for the Paphos tykes


----------



## DH59 (Feb 23, 2010)

Veronica said:


> I vote Geraldine as chairperson for the Paphos tykes


Seconded!


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

DH59 said:


> Seconded!


Dennis says motion carried


----------



## leesa13 (Jul 7, 2009)

DH59 said:


> Seconded!


Thirded :clap2::clap2:


----------



## Geraldine (Jan 3, 2009)

leesa13 said:


> Thirded :clap2::clap2:


Is that cos I've got the biggest gob???

Don't answer that! :boxing:


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Geraldine said:


> Is that cos I've got the biggest gob???
> 
> Don't answer that! :boxing:




:tape::behindsofa:


----------



## terry&jane (Jan 14, 2009)

Veronica said:


> :tape::behindsofa:


Have just got connected to internet, good old Cyta,so just wanted to say great meeting you all at our Yorkshire Tykes 'chilly' lunch.Looking forward to the next one.

Definitely Geraldine for chairperson.

Hope all goes well with Dennis and his op.


----------



## Geraldine (Jan 3, 2009)

terry&jane said:


> Have just got connected to internet, good old Cyta,so just wanted to say great meeting you all at our Yorkshire Tykes 'chilly' lunch.Looking forward to the next one.
> 
> Definitely Geraldine for chairperson.
> 
> Hope all goes well with Dennis and his op.


Hi, I wasn't sure you would be on or not, a friend has been in touch today from Pissouri to say they have no internet for about a week as someone has gone through a cable. !!

Yes, the next Tykes meet up will be warmer....

Check the Spring Meet Up thread.


----------



## DH59 (Feb 23, 2010)

Ugh! Back to icy roads and snow and cold. The flight was on time, in fact it made good time and arrived in Manchester early, but the ground staff were caught unaware and we had to wait 10 mins for the steps to arrive! Once we had our luggage we then waited (in the freezing cold) for what seemed an eternity for the shuttle bus to take us to the car park, then spent twenty minutes scraping the ice off the car. In total were were an hour and a half from landing to setting off home. Bearing in mind the plane landed at 1am. We crawled into bed at 4.30am. We are still trying to recover - we are never having an evening/night flight again.

Glad to hear you're now connected to the interwebs, Jane and Terry. It was nice meeting you both. Look forward to a future meeting sometime.

We now have to look at our options and finances and decide what to do about moving over there and when to do it. Our neighbour has just put her house on the market, so we will see how that goes.


----------



## Geraldine (Jan 3, 2009)

Hi, 
Glad you made it same and sound back to Brierley. I found long ago that evening flights are killers and not for me, it was a holiday to Corfu when the kids were much younger, after an early start for work, then getting to the airport in the late evening, a mistake in our 'destination on arrival' in Corfu, we ended up crawling into bed some 28 hours later, never again.

Hope to see you both soon.


----------



## DH59 (Feb 23, 2010)

And to make it even worse, we didn't have a very good sleep on our last night, so we had been awake for over 24hrs, and had to kill time all day till our 7pm pick up. We had walked into Paphos for lunch, and wandered round till we got fed up. We then walked back, despite the fact that the buses had resumed at some point during the day, and sat in the lounge reading until the taxi arrived. I did snooze a little on the plane, but not a satisfying sleep. I had to keep talking to Keith on the drive back to keep him from dropping off. Horrible.

I do hope we can come back soon.


----------



## DH59 (Feb 23, 2010)

Just been editing some images from our holiday and thought Veronica and Dennis might like these!

Little Teddy found a ball in the garden of one of the properties we looked at, and disappeared under the bushes quite pleased with himself!


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Aww they are lovely piccies Diane
I am going to try to copy them into my album


----------



## DH59 (Feb 23, 2010)

If you like, or if copying them doesn't work, I can send you larger copies via email.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

DH59 said:


> If you like, or if copying them doesn't work, I can send you larger copies via email.


It would be grea tif you could send me larger copies
You could send to the email address on my website


----------



## DH59 (Feb 23, 2010)

OK, will do.

Hope Dennis is doing OK.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

DH59 said:


> OK, will do.
> 
> Hope Dennis is doing OK.


Dennis is great. Problem sorted


----------



## DH59 (Feb 23, 2010)

Veronica said:


> Dennis is great. Problem sorted


Great news! Give him our regards.

Photos sent.


----------

